# Who can do (R U' R' U)x24 the quickest?



## pjk (Jun 11, 2007)

For those of you who like finger tricks and trying to do the most moves in a certain time, I have a challenge for you. Do this, and time yourself:
(R U' R' U)x24

That is 96 moves. I have done it in 9.79 seconds... but I think that can be improved at least a second. Give it a shot and let me know how you do. Good luck.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 11, 2007)

Are you sure you don't mean (R U R' U')*24?


----------



## Johannes91 (Jun 11, 2007)

7.33 after a few tries.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 11, 2007)

96/7.33 = 13.09686221
13.09686221 * 60 = 785,8117326 moves per minute

You get second place! (http://speedcubing.com/records/recs_dext_moves1min.html)


----------



## Johannes91 (Jun 11, 2007)

I don't understand your stupid/naive logic. It's most moves done in one minute, not 60 * (your best mps). I can get around 15mps for 5-10 seconds using (U R' U' R), but for a minute my limit was 12-13 last time I tried.

Btw, I'm already second. (R U R')*253 is against the rules but Ron doesn't seem to care.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 11, 2007)

Sorry, sorry, sorry for having a little fun with numbers. I just wanted to point out how incredibly fast this was and you attack me for no good reason. If this was the first time I think I might just misunderstand you, but it wasn't.

My logic is neither stupid, nor naive. I thought about reducing the moves per minute, but I decided that you lose a relatively large part of 7.33 on starting/picking up/dropping/stopping and that would "level" out with the "fatique" factor. Your numbers (15 mps for 5-10 seconds and 12-13 mps for 60 seconds seem to support my logic. To keep it simple I didn't include any of this in the "formula". Also, I didn't round the numbers because it is easier to comprehend this way for the "less mathy" reader.

I hope I have cleared up any misunderstanding

P.S. I think the (R U R')*253 should be taken of the list because it violates the rules. Congratulations with your "virtual" second place.


----------



## Johannes91 (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AvGalen_@Jun 11 2007, 01:33 PM
> *To keep it simple I didn't include any of this in the "formula".*


Ok, I'm just not used to people simplifying things that much. And I didn't know that the times are supposed to include picking up and putting down the cube, I thought it's just about doing those moves. You might want to add 0.3 or so to the 7.33.


----------



## Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (Jun 11, 2007)

7.76


----------



## KJiptner (Jun 11, 2007)

I did 9.60 after some tries... Sub 9 could be possible for me


----------



## pjk (Jun 11, 2007)

> *I don't understand your stupid/naive logic. It's most moves done in one minute, not 60 * (your best mps).*


That is about 785 moves/minute if you kept that pace for 60 seconds... that is all he was saying. I don't see anything stupid about that.

Matyas, pretty nice. You guys should do a video of this.


----------



## Johannes91 (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PJK_@Jun 11 2007, 04:51 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


There was no "if" in his post. He simply assumed that I could keep that pace for 60 seconds, which is naive because obviously mps goes down when time goes up, unless you're a robot.


----------



## KJiptner (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Johannes91+Jun 11 2007, 05:23 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Johannes91 @ Jun 11 2007, 05:23 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-PJK_@Jun 11 2007, 04:51 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


There was no "if" in his post. He simply assumed that I could keep that pace for 60 seconds, which is naive because obviously mps goes down when time goes up, unless you're a robot. [/b][/quote]
anyway, I really mislike the tone in which you said that!


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 11, 2007)

Correct me if I am wron Johannes91, but I guess you are a "beta" guy. When I was studying physics I was taught that 9.1 is something completely different as 9.10. I also had to defend all my ideas into the greatest detail and account for all possibilities (even if they was < 0.0000000001% of occurance). This is still mostly true in my work as a software programmer.

I just didn't expect that when I post a small calculation on a cube forum that I get a reaction like yours.

I'll leave it at this. I hope others will also. Let's continue with the cubing. PJK, you still haven't answered my question about the moves!


----------



## pjk (Jun 12, 2007)

Arnaud, sorry about that. 
Q: Are you sure you don't mean (R U R' U')*24?
A: Yes, I am sure. I mean (R U' R' U)x24. Of couse that set you listed could be done much faster  At least with me.



> *There was no "if" in his post. He simply assumed that I could keep that pace for 60 seconds, which is naive because obviously mps goes down when time goes up, unless you're a robot.*


Not necessarily. You think your mps will be less in 20 seconds than in 10 seconds? If so, why?


----------



## Dirk BerGuRK (Jun 12, 2007)

9.09 after quite a few tries. I doubt I could go much lower.


----------



## dbeyer (Jun 12, 2007)

Sub 5 

I honestly don't see the point of rotating the cube 360 degrees six times ...


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 12, 2007)

dbeyer: I tried to understand what you mean, but I just don't. Could you explain the pun?


----------



## Johannes91 (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KJiptner+--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (KJiptner)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>anyway, I really mislike the tone in which you said that![/b]_


_In some (programming) communities I'm part of, there's no need to add a bunch of emoticons and nice words etc. to make sure it will not be taken as a personal attack, when you are simply criticizing something or asking a question. I'm not used to paying attention to the "tone" in which I "say" things online, especially because English isn't my first language.




Originally posted by AvGalen@
*Correct me if I am wron Johannes91, but I guess you are a "beta" guy.*

Click to expand...

What does that mean?

<!--QuoteBegin-PJK_
*



obviously mps goes down when time goes up, unless you're a robot.

Click to expand...

You think your mps will be less in 20 seconds than in 10 seconds? If so, why?*[/quote]Let's assume that for every turn, there's a 1/50 chance to get a lockup. Thus, there's a 14.4% chance to get 96 turns without lockups, but for 192 turns it's only 2.1%. It's of course not that simple, there are many factors. Concentrating for a longer time is harder and fingers get tired, but I hope you get the idea.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 12, 2007)

"beta" means "science". Math, physics, programming, etcetera.

I am not sure, but I think "alfa" means languages, services, cooking/fashion etc. and "gamma" means economics, geography, history, biology.

I think you proved my point with sentences like "In some (programming) communities ..." and "Thus, there's a 14.4% chance to get 96 turns without lockups, but for 192 turns it's only 2.1%"

Let's drop the whole discussion about tone and let's not use words like stupid/naive anymore.



> *obviously mps goes down when time goes up*


It probably will, but I think that my mps for 20 seconds would be higher than for 10 seconds, just like in a sprint (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sprint_(race))
60 m	6.39 s	= 9,389671362 mps
100 m	9.77 s	= 10,23541453 mps
200 m	19.32 s	= 10,35196687 mps


----------



## doubleyou (Jun 12, 2007)

its hard for me to get it under 13 seconds. this is including several lock ups 

aw come on guys! why do you take everything so serious? this started with Arnaud that give Johannes a compliment. wich he still deserves  GOOD job!!

I guess I am an Alpha kinda guy


----------



## dbeyer (Jun 12, 2007)

Let x be the cuberotation in the R direction, I did 

x24'  after the RURU move


----------



## doubleyou (Jun 12, 2007)

hehe that was funny dbeyer! nice glitch! I bet you can go sub 5 tho


----------



## pjk (Jun 12, 2007)

> *-obviously mps goes down when time goes up, unless you're a robot.
> -You think your mps will be less in 20 seconds than in 10 seconds? If so, why?
> -Let's assume that for every turn, there's a 1/50 chance to get a lockup. Thus, there's a 14.4% chance to get 96 turns without lockups, but for 192 turns it's only 2.1%. It's of course not that simple, there are many factors. Concentrating for a longer time is harder and fingers get tired, but I hope you get the idea. *


I understand what you are trying to say. However, I disagree with this statement: "obviously mps goes down when time goes up, unless you're a robot.". What if you get lockups on avg 1/600 moves? And you don't get tired until 1000 moves since you practice doing 2000 moves every couple hours? You could keep very consistent mps throughout 60 seconds. Therefore, it voids the statement you made.

I just wanted to point that out, since you called Arnaud's logic stupid/naive. His logic was perfectly fine, you just read his post one way when it was obvious that he meant another way.

anyway, good work on the 7.33 second time. It seems you and I get these friendly debates going more often these days.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jun 12, 2007)

15.23 with R U' R' U 
I lubed my cube with silicone spray, it worked for about 3 days and now it's slow again.  I took apart the cube and sprayed each piece on every side, I don't know why my cube is so slow. 

13.90 though with R U R' U'

Still very slow! Wtf is wrong with my cube GRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 12, 2007)

> * I did x24' after the RURU move *



very smart, but that doesn't amount to the 96 moves PJK mentions in his post. Maybe you can do the R U' R' U move and then throw it in the air so it will turn around de x-axis 92 times (23 circles). I think that would be possible in 5 seconds.

Good luck getting the cube to
1) Turn only around de x-axis
2) Make it turn exactly 23 circles.

You cannot solve a cube blindfolded untill you have perfected this skill


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jun 13, 2007)

It is very difficult for me to keep track of how many times I have done this; I count in a pattern like "1 2" and it's altogether difficult to count 12 of those. :lol:

I'll try it tomorrow, I'll just look for when I solve the cube three times.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 13, 2007)

> *I'll just look for when I solve the cube three times*



I think you mean four times


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jun 13, 2007)

4 times, yes, I tried.

I, um, have had faster cube solves...


----------



## genwin (Apr 25, 2008)

i didn't get what mr. dbeyer pointed out( and mr. avgalen too).. maybe a brief description for a beginner??


----------



## SkateTracker (Apr 25, 2008)

8.19 was my best. Not bad for a 28-29 sec average cuber.


----------



## MiloD (Apr 25, 2008)

this thread is like a zombie.


----------



## alexc (Apr 25, 2008)

11.94 on first try. I think I could go sub 10 with some practice.


----------



## Pedro (Apr 26, 2008)

9.17 on first try

EDIT: 8.85 with R U R' U'


----------



## pete (Apr 26, 2008)

I still can't get my head around this, can someone please post a video ?
(also for the R U R' U' x24)


----------



## martijn_cube (Apr 26, 2008)

at first i had to find a good cube to do this. first i got a 13.xx then after a couple cubes i got to my type 2 white DIY, i got a couple sub11. and my fastest time(finally almost without lockups) 9.72.
didn't know i could do it this fast.


----------



## Sin-H (Apr 26, 2008)

6.66 after about 5 tries. I even got it on video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Nh3CFdz1wE


----------



## martijn_cube (Apr 26, 2008)

i did my time with picking up the cube. this would save some time. but still very vast. what kind of cube do you use?


----------



## pete (Apr 26, 2008)

Sin-H said:


> 6.66 after about 5 tries. I even got it on video:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Nh3CFdz1wE



man, that's insane.
i think even the slow motion part of that video is quicker than my execution


----------



## Sin-H (Apr 26, 2008)

martijn_cube said:


> i did my time with picking up the cube. this would save some time. but still very vast. what kind of cube do you use?



This is an Asian DIY type d. It goes like lightning and hardly pops.
Still, for my speedsolves, I prefer the a-types because they're smoother.


----------



## martijn_cube (Apr 26, 2008)

i also have a couple D types now. don't know if there asian though. have them from cube4you. but there indeed very fast. but i have to get used to them, get to much lockups to do RU'R'U very fast with it.

edit: with my new type D cube: 8.69


----------



## Dene (Apr 26, 2008)

Sin-H said:


> 6.66 after about 5 tries. I even got it on video:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Nh3CFdz1wE



That was really nice and smooth, but I bet Yu Nakajima would make it look slow  . I think my best is around 10 mps.


----------



## martijn_cube (Apr 27, 2008)

my best time now is 8.69, that's 11 mps. but when i'm doing that, i still see that i can improve alot on that. so dene i think you can easaly improve your 10mps.
but with my type A cube a sub10 is very difficult. with my new type D i can easaly(is that a word?) get sub10


----------



## Sin-H (Apr 27, 2008)

martijn_cube said:


> have them from cube4you.



So then they are Asian. Every Asian page sales Asian DIYs. It's just the Asian DIYs that have types a,b,c,d, as far as I know.



Dene said:


> ...but I bet Yu Nakajima would make it look slow


I agree.


----------



## genwin (Apr 27, 2008)

maybe a senior member can "force" nakajima to perform that?? i think a lot of people here wants to see that..


----------



## SkateTracker (Apr 27, 2008)

Woo, new best, 7.43.


----------



## ooveehoo (May 7, 2008)

9.91 with R U R' U'.


----------



## mrbiggs (May 7, 2008)

I cannot for the life of me get under 14 seconds.

Maybe when I get my DIY day after tomorrow my time will improve.


----------



## Ron (May 7, 2008)

> Ron doesn't seem to care


Ron does care. Ron just doesn't read all quotes.


----------

